

Ask HN: Are parents essentially AI researchers? - amichail

Doesn't parenting give insight into AI and vice versa? Are similar methods used?
======
khafra
To paraphrase Eliezer(1), The design space of minds-in-general(2) is so
freakin' huge that it's misleading to use human minds as analogies; in doing
so you immediately fall victim to the detached lever fallacy(3).

(1) <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Eliezer>

(2)[http://lesswrong.com/lw/rm/the_design_space_of_mindsingenera...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/rm/the_design_space_of_mindsingeneral/)

(3) <http://lesswrong.com/lw/sp/detached_lever_fallacy/>

------
yan
Are plants AI researchers? Reproduction and parenting isn't limited to humans.

~~~
amichail
Humans have the most powerful brains and hence the greatest opportunities for
learning. This makes parenting different for humans.

------
Mz
FWIW: My sons would like to rewrite AI. We've discussed AI in terms of how I
raised them, which is rather different from how most parents seem to raise
kids. For us, your question makes sense. But we are just one family.

